# Micro Center



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 4, 2010)

So, I interviewed. Their pay system is retarded. Here's the breakdown:

You get $4 per hour!!

Whatever you sell you get commission. I would be working with parts only. Not per-built desktops and lappys.

Say you sell a motherboard, processor and sound card.

You get 1.5% commission on the highest dollar line item. In this case it would be the processor.

You then get 2.5% for each attached item.

Then you receive 10% on service plans.

The sales manager claimed that his average employee makes $10 PER HOUR after all the commissions. Some employees make $13.

Every employee apparently carries stickers in their pocket with info that relates to them on it. When you buy something with an employee nearby, they put their sticker on it. When you get rung out, the cashier sees who's sticker you have and makes sure that employee gets credit.

I'm sure that 90% of people walk in, grab what they want and leave without ever talking to an employee.

The interview was OK. I brought a few magazines I've been in to show them and they did seem fairly impressed. Afterwards I had to take a 40 question test. There were questions like "What's the speed of USB 2.0?" or "Is PCI-E serial or parallel?" It wasn't that hard, except for the 3 Apple questions where I literally guessed the answers.

The store doesn't open till 10 a.m. which is great for me because I'm in charge of getting the kids up in the morning and on the bus. I can't get there till 9 a.m. at the earliest. There's the problem. I would be expected to be there at 7, because of freight and setting displays. I cannot get there that early. I'll let them know of my hours I can work and if they don't like it, then I guess I won't be getting the job


----------



## vortrit (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck. Apple questions? Who uses Apple except for ipods and iphones? Really...


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 4, 2010)

$13 an hour is pretty crap even when compared to the exchange rate here i get $20 an hour for doing helpdesk support for an isp and thats really low in fact i'm leaving soon cause the pay is so crappy...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 5, 2010)

$20 must be nothing where you are then, because my wife could damn near quit her job if I made that much


----------



## LAM (Sep 5, 2010)

from that job description it seems they need people with more technical sales skills than actual technical skills.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, you really have to know the parts you're selling


----------



## vortrit (Sep 5, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Yeah, you really have to know the parts you're selling



That would be a first for a computer parts store.


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 5, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> $20 must be nothing where you are then, because my wife could damn near quit her job if I made that much



It's 
*$18.31 U.S. dollars*

Not really much of a differance things are alot more expensive here though and it's an entry level IT support job meaning lowest pay grade possible


----------



## MyK (Sep 6, 2010)

lol. this kid has to be a troll....


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 6, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> lol. this kid has to be a troll....



me?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 6, 2010)

M1CH43L said:


> It's
> *$18.31 U.S. dollars*
> 
> Not really much of a differance things are alot more expensive here though



They must be


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 6, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> They must be



not everything though like supps are 3 times more expensive or more, food is, clothes is about 2 to 1.5 times as more, electronics aren't that much more you guys just have a better range and more stuff when it come to everything actualy, rent is way more expensive...
cars are like 3 times as much

Many people here buy heaps of shit from the US cause it's alot cheaper even when you factor in postage.

healthcare is free though lol but it's substandard (unless you goto a hosipital then you get 1st class care)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 7, 2010)

Soon the US will have substandard health care too.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 7, 2010)

Where do you live, Mexico?  Minimum wage out here is 10 an hour and I don't understand how people survive on that.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Soon the US will have substandard health care too.



You mean we don't already?


----------



## LAM (Sep 7, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Soon the US will have substandard health care too.



soon?  the list below is from the last time the WHO ran the numbers in 2000

      1         France
      2         Italy
      3         San Marino
      4         Andorra
      5         Malta
      6         Singapore
      7         Spain
      8         Oman
      9         Austria
      10        Japan
      11        Norway
      12        Portugal
      13        Monaco
      14        Greece
      15        Iceland
      16        Luxembourg
      17        Netherlands
      18        United  Kingdom
      19        Ireland
      20        Switzerland
      21        Belgium
      22        Colombia
      23        Sweden
      24        Cyprus
      25        Germany
      26        Saudi Arabia
      27        United  Arab  Emirates
      28        Israel
      29        Morocco
      30        Canada
      31        Finland
      32        Australia
      33        Chile
      34        Denmark
      35        Dominica
      36        Costa Rica

      37        United States of America

      38        Slovenia
      39        Cuba
      40        Brunei
      41        New Zealand
      42        Bahrain
      43        Croatia
      44        Qatar
      45        Kuwait
      46        Barbados
      47        Thailand
      48        Czech Republic
      49        Malaysia
      50        Poland
      51        Dominican Republic
      52        Tunisia
      53        Jamaica
      54        Venezuela
      55        Albania
      56        Seychelles
      57        Paraguay
      58        South     Korea
      59        Senegal
      60        Philippines
      61        Mexico
      62        Slovakia
      63        Egypt
      64        Kazakhstan
      65        Uruguay
      66        Hungary
      67        Trinidad and Tobago
      68        Saint     Lucia
      69        Belize
      70        Turkey
      71        Nicaragua
      72        Belarus
      73        Lithuania
      74        Saint Vincent  and the   Grenadines
      75        Argentina
      76        Sri  Lanka
      77        Estonia
      78        Guatemala
      79        Ukraine
      80        Solomon   Islands
      81        Algeria
      82        Palau
      83        Jordan
      84        Mauritius
      85        Grenada
      86        Antigua   and Barbuda
      87        Libya
      88        Bangladesh
      89        Macedonia
      90        Bosnia-Herzegovina
      91        Lebanon
      92        Indonesia
      93        Iran
      94        Bahamas
      95        Panama
      96        Fiji
      97        Benin
      98        Nauru
      99        Romania
      100       Saint Kitts and Nevis
      101       Moldova
      102       Bulgaria
      103       Iraq
      104       Armenia
      105       Latvia
      106       Yugoslavia
      107       Cook Islands
      108       Syria
      109       Azerbaijan
      110       Suriname
      111       Ecuador
      112       India
      113       Cape Verde
      114       Georgia
      115       El   Salvador
      116       Tonga
      117       Uzbekistan
      118       Comoros
      119       Samoa
      120       Yemen
      121       Niue
      122       Pakistan
      123       Micronesia
      124       Bhutan
      125       Brazil
      126       Bolivia
      127       Vanuatu
      128       Guyana
      129       Peru
      130       Russia
      131       Honduras
      132       Burkina   Faso
      133       Sao Tome and Principe
      134       Sudan
      135       Ghana
      136       Tuvalu
      137       Ivory Coast
      138       Haiti
      139       Gabon
      140       Kenya
      141       Marshall Islands
      142       Kiribati
      143       Burundi
      144       China
      145       Mongolia
      146       Gambia
      147       Maldives
      148       Papua New Guinea
      149       Uganda
      150       Nepal
      151       Kyrgystan
      152       Togo
      153       Turkmenistan
      154       Tajikistan
      155       Zimbabwe
      156       Tanzania
      157       Djibouti
      158       Eritrea
      159       Madagascar
      160       Vietnam
      161       Guinea
      162       Mauritania
      163       Mali
      164       Cameroon
      165       Laos
      166       Congo
      167       North Korea
      168       Namibia
      169       Botswana
      170       Niger
      171       Equatorial Guinea
      172       Rwanda
      173       Afghanistan
      174       Cambodia
      175       South     Africa
      176       Guinea-Bissau
      177       Swaziland
      178       Chad
      179       Somalia
      180       Ethiopia
      181       Angola
      182       Zambia
      183       Lesotho
      184       Mozambique
      185       Malawi
      186       Liberia
      187       Nigeria
      188       Democratic Republic of   the Congo
      189       Central   African   Republic
      190       Myanmar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyway, I think minimum is $8.25


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Anyway, I think minimum is $8.25



If you're talking about minimum wage in the U.S. it's $7.25 an hour, I think.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm thinking of IL


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I'm thinking of IL



7.25 in Missouri, 8.25 in Illinois. In Wyoming it's only 5.15.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 7, 2010)

The reason I don't see how anyone can survive on that is because in my province alone the average house is currently worth over 400k and a condo goes for over 200k.  In the city I work by, Fort McMurray, a single family home goes for about 700k.  Rent for a single bedroom place is currently going for 1700, 2000 for a double.  Pay at a gas station or McDonald's starts at around 18 an hour with benefits here.. 

http://www.woodbuffalo.net/linksFACTSHome.html


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 10, 2010)

So I got called yesterday by Micro Center for a second interview. I went in today for it and it went well. The managers are just as geeky as I am. They know their hardware and software, they have a real easy no BS approach to sales. They even knew of my published mods and have all been to my site. I told them that I am available every day, but cannot get to work till at least 9 a.m. because I'm the one who gets my kids ready and on the bus every morning.

They were cool with that.

I made it clear that I can't stand sitting behind a desk waiting for customers to come to me and that I would be all over my area finding people to help.

They said that's exactly how they want me to do my job.

So, I took the job. I'll be starting at $12 hr during my "training" phase which will go for two weeks or so, then it will be the regular pay scale as above.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 10, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> So I got called yesterday by Micro Center for a second interview. I went in today for it and it went well. The managers are just as geeky as I am. They know their hardware and software, they have a real easy no BS approach to sales. They even knew of my published mods and have all been to my site. I told them that I am available every day, but cannot get to work till at least 9 a.m. because I'm the one who gets my kids ready and on the bus every morning.
> 
> They were cool with that.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Good luck!


----------

